
Why You Shouldn’t Ask a Developer to Fix Your Bike - OddsUXs
https://icons8.com/articles/why-you-shouldnt-ask-a-developer-to-fix-your-bike/
======
anyashpil
I'm not sure if those things are connected. You can fix a bike but still be
pretty shit at drawing it

~~~
OddsUXs
You should definitely check out @Freakonomics: A Rogue Economist Explores the
Hidden Side of Everything@

~~~
anyashpil
Maybe there is no coincidence after all ;) I still believe that drawing and
fixing a bike arent't as related as you'd like

